# Contender Elite



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Mine is supposed to be here at the end of next month. :teeth:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

My fourteen year old nephew got his last Friday. He shot a 300 with 50X first time out on Wednesday. Kinda hard to shoot field with two feet of snow on the ground here....


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago. I absolutely love it. The bow is a shooter for sure, (just need to work on the guy behind it!). Did manage a 57x 5 spot round with it though. Going to shoot a Vegas round tonite.
John


----------



## Monks (Dec 27, 2009)

sharkred7 said:


> Got mine a couple of weeks ago. I absolutely love it. The bow is a shooter for sure, (just need to work on the guy behind it!). Did manage a 57x 5 spot round with it though. Going to shoot a Vegas round tonite.
> John


Can you tell me where you picked yours up, I having trouble finding one. 

Thanks


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I ordered mine right through my Hoyt rep factory direct. Any Hoyt dealer can get you one, there is a bit of a wait when ordering one though.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ive had mine since the middle of Nov,and me likey aloty!


----------

